

Bill Gates, College Dropout: Don't Be Like Me - DaveWalk
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/upshot/bill-gates-college-dropout-dont-be-like-me.html

======
alistproducer2
Universities should be about enriching humanity through the pursuit of
knowledge. As with most things, politicians have begun to ruin our university
system with their empty promotion/derision of them as a.) jobs programs or b.)
wasteful spending because they aren't effective enough jobs programs.

They are not job training programs. Go to a trade school if you want to be
promised a job when you get out. University is 1st and foremost about
learning. Whether or not you can take what you learned and turn it into a
profession is up to you and the macroeconomic conditions that exist when you
are trying to do so.

